# Green screen boot loop



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Got an S3 in a green screen boot loop. After running KS57. I seem to remember there is an MFST command that may fix this. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Got an S3 in a green screen boot loop. After running KS57. I seem to remember there is an MFST command that may fix this. Anyone know what it is?


You could try KS 58.

Other thing you can try is MFSTools. You can use mfsck to change the flag in the MFS header to OK. If nothing it horribly out of wack, it should boot and not boot loop.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> You could try KS 58.
> 
> Other thing you can try is MFSTools. You can use mfsck to change the flag in the MFS header to OK. If nothing it horribly out of wack, it should boot and not boot loop.


Ok thanks, I already tried the 58, no help, the mfsck command is what I was trying to remember, it has worked for me before. Is that command listed in the extensive list of mfst commands? I checked there first, could not find it but I may have missed it, if it is there could you mention exactly where so next time I can just check the command list, thanks.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Ok thanks, I already tried the 58, no help, the mfsck command is what I was trying to remember, it has worked for me before. Is that command listed in the extensive list of mfst commands? I checked there first, could not find it but I may have missed it, if it is there could you mention exactly where so next time I can just check the command list, thanks.


Checked the MFST command list again. ck is listed under commands. But it just says something like "simple consistency check". Then again the list of commands I looked at was under MFST 3.2 thread from 2015  Maybe there is an updated list of all commands, perhaps for latest version of mfst?

Post #2.

MFS Tools 3.2


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Checked the MFST command list again. ck is listed under commands. But it just says something like "simple consistency check". Then again the list of commands I looked at was under MFST 3.2 thread from 2015  Maybe there is an updated list of all commands, perhaps for latest version of mfst?
> 
> Post #2.
> 
> MFS Tools 3.2


Simple. mfsck -m 1 /dev/TARGET

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Simple. mfsck -m 1 /dev/TARGET
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Right, I just meant when searching ck just said "simple inconsistency check", that was not enough for me to realize that was the command I was looking for. Ie the one to change the flag (maybe a more detailed description of what ck is capable of.) But all good, thanks.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just FYI worked like a champ. Not only got out of the green screen loop, am back to fully functional, as it was before it even needed the KS57.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

How long should the Green screen last for a 6TB drive?
And is it doing a defragmentation? Or something to the boot sector?

It’s a 6TB WD purple 3.5 inch hard drive (CMR) that I placed into a Sabrent enclosure and connected to a Bolt (849-6001-XXXX-XXXX) December 2020 with everyone’s help. Was working perfectly until I messed with the enclosure in an attempt to quiet the fan. Then it cycled between the blue “almost there” screen, a successful boot that crashed after a minute, and the blue “installing an update” screen (after I did KS58). Now it’s on the green screen.

What’s going on? I hope it’s not the drive.

Thanks,
Gary from KC

Images from my Upgrade are here (see post #115):
Bolt hard drive upgrade


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> How long should the Green screen last for a 6TB drive?
> And is it doing a defragmentation? Or something to the boot sector?
> 
> It’s a 6TB WD purple 3.5 inch hard drive (CMR) that I placed into a Sabrent enclosure and connected to a Bolt (849-6001-XXXX-XXXX) December 2020 with everyone’s help. Was working perfectly until I messed with the enclosure in an attempt to quiet the fan. Then it cycled between the blue “almost there” screen, a successful boot that crashed after a minute, and the blue “installing an update” screen (after I did KS58). Now it’s on the green screen.
> ...


Well since it was working fine until you took apart the enclosure I'd think data connection. First, I seem to remember the data connection on the drive got cracked or something so you had to use some tape. I'd redo that connection. Second, if you moved cables around inside make sure the Sata data cable is not bent to 90 degrees anywhere (more or less is ok). And make sure you didn't pinch the cable where it comes out of the enclosure when you put it back together. Also make sure the Sata cables ANYWHERE, in or out of the enclosure are not at 90 degrees.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Should I interrupt the green screen to check these things? It says “Do not unplug or restart!”

I retaped the connections. I wonder if the red SATA Male to SATA Female Extension cable got pinched when I closed the Saberent? I ordered another one just in case.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

I interrupted it to check cord angles. I'll include jpegs - I think they look ok. (I'll still replace the red data cable to be sure)

Reboot gave me 4 flashing lights. I retaped everything again. Now its back on the green screen. Before i let it go 8 hours. This time I'll let it go longer.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> I interrupted it to check cord angles. I'll include jpegs - I think they look ok. (I'll still replace the red data cable to be sure)
> 
> Reboot gave me 4 flashing lights. I retaped everything again. Now its back on the green screen. Before i let it go 8 hours. This time I'll let it go longer.
> 
> ...


May I suggest something cleaner like a SANS DIGITAL TowerSTOR TS1UT+B 1-Bay 3.5" SATA to USB 3.0 / eSATA Enclosure works well with a SATA to eSATA cable. I know it does not have a fan but ventilation is good and aluminum case dissipates heat well. Ran my 18 TB for 4 consecutive days with read and write diagnostic tests and the drive stayed cool. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> May I suggest something cleaner like a SANS DIGITAL TowerSTOR TS1UT+B 1-Bay 3.5" SATA to USB 3.0 / eSATA Enclosure works well with a SATA to eSATA cable. I know it does not have a fan but ventilation is good and aluminum case dissipates heat well. Ran my 18 TB for 4 consecutive days with read and write diagnostic tests and the drive stayed cool.


I respect your opinion for sure, and I do use Esata with a couple TE3 Roamios using toasters. But I still feel Sata to Sata is always best, which is what he is doing now. Enclosure only being used for power and to hold the drive.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

jmbach, if it does not come out of the boot loop, is my next step what you describe above?
"Other thing you can try is MFSTools. You can use mfsck to change the flag in the MFS header to OK. If nothing it horribly out of wack, it should boot and not boot loop. "​


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> jmbach, if it does not come out of the boot loop, is my next step what you describe above?
> "Other thing you can try is MFSTools. You can use mfsck to change the flag in the MFS header to OK. If nothing it horribly out of wack, it should boot and not boot loop. "​


Yes. If you mark it okay and it goes back boot looping then there might be too much corruption of the MFS to correct. 

As a precaution I would archive as many as the recordings you can once it boots. Not sure how much I trust the image long-term 


Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> I respect your opinion for sure, and I do use Esata with a couple TE3 Roamios using toasters. But I still feel Sata to Sata is always best, which is what he is doing now. Enclosure only being used for power and to hold the drive.


Looks precarious. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Looks precarious.


Yeah, that particular enclosure not pretty for the project. Need an enclosure with separate connections for data and power. And enough space to run the Sata data cable out of the enclosure. Not many fit that criteria. There is a better one but also older model/discontinued. Rosewill RX304 I think.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> I interrupted it to check cord angles. I'll include jpegs - I think they look ok. (I'll still replace the red data cable to be sure)
> 
> Reboot gave me 4 flashing lights. I retaped everything again. Now its back on the green screen. Before i let it go 8 hours. This time I'll let it go longer.
> 
> ...


I don't know, first pic the cable kinda looks close to 90 degrees in a couple places. Your Sata cable may be more "stiff" compared to mine. I just ran it back, then bent straight over the drive, not all tucked in like yours. Granted with mine the fan is not blowing on the board of the drive but IMO the fan is not THAT important in this setup, most preassembled retail externals don't even use a fan. See pic, my data cable is black.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a better enclosure to use now. Rosewill RX304. Not easy to find, there is one at ebay right now for about $45 shipped, I'd buy it myself except I don't like paying over $17 shipping. With that one you don't have to bend/tuck in the Sata cable at all. Just hook up to drive and run straight out the back of the enclosure. Back cover is plastic I believe so just cut hole big enough to run cable out. Or just leave the back cover off 

I hope the MFSck works for ya if the green screen does not complete and fix the problem. Even if it does, I'm still not totally confident with the way your Sata cable is tucked in, either get a more flexible one you don't have to tuck in like that or consider the Rosewill.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooh, one final thing. I see your Sata data cable is a straight connector. I believe mine is a 90 degree connector. So the cable starts off pointing up and can be easily bent over the drive. The straight connection goes quite aways back, then have to do severe bends to "fit". Have to make sure you get the correct 90 degree cable though, right or left, not sure which points in the right direction, look at pictures of cable you would be buying to determine.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hah, actually looking at your pic 1, actually looks like you can just run the Sata cable you are using straight out the back of the enclosure instread of bending up and running out the front Just don't tighten the cover too much when putting back on, leave it so can slide the cable around a bit. Straight is great.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

I ran mfsck -m 1 /dev/TARGET on my faltering WD Purple 6TB. 

This converted the drive from 4 lights flashing to green screen. I’ll attach the mfstools screen, including mfsinfo 

Is the next step to clone? Or to try ddrescue?

And do I need an extra 6TB drive for each process?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> I ran mfsck -m 1 /dev/TARGET on my faltering WD Purple 6TB.
> 
> This converted the drive from 4 lights flashing to green screen. I’ll attach the mfstools screen, including mfsinfo
> 
> ...


Would ddrescue your 6TB to another minimum 6TB drive. 

Then see if a KS58 will run on it. 

Might have to mark the drive good before running the KS58. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Mark the drive good?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> Mark the drive good?


Using mfsck like you did once already. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

tommage1, the WD100PURZ I put into my other Bolt is still going strong after 14 months

the options I see for a drive this size are:
WD101PURP from the WD website $265
- same price from Newegg
WD102PURZ Amazon $262

What do you think about these two drives? I can't tell for sure if they're CMR.

I don't see the WD100PURZ available.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

The WD60PURZ is working. The green screen resolved to a working drive. I have access to all recordings. I know it could be temporary, but I believe this was not a failing (16 month old) 3.5 inch drive, but rather a poor connection, all related to my breaking that tab on the drive.

Note: I also did a KS58 prior to the green screen.

tommage1, I took your advice and rerouted the data cable out the back, no bend, no screws on that back plate so as not to put any stress on the tenuous connection. I’ll attach a picture of my tape job. Don’t laugh.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> tommage1, I took your advice and rerouted the data cable out the back, no bend, no screws on that back plate so as not to put any stress on the tenuous connection. I’ll attach a picture of my tape job. Don’t laugh.


I'm happy you got the 6TB working. Rerouting the cable so it is straight, not severely bent could have helped. Taping, well you live with the situation, should be little stress on the connection now. Myself, I am sticking to 4TB and less now. All my really large drive upgrades have eventually gone into boot loops when connected to the internet (very long story), TE3 Roamios, not sure if problem is TE3 or may happen with TE4 eventually also. The two drives you mention SHOULD be ok however with tech constantly changing now am hesitant to recommend specific drives anymore. WD has a new tech for 2/4/6TB Purples, fits 2TB on one CMR platter, someone tried the 2TB and even though it is CMR (the new tech), they could not get it to work. They are running TE4.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

So what is the green screen? A defragmenter?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> So what is the green screen? A defragmenter?


It is more like a disk check to try to fix some errors. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it fixed errors introduced by my disconnecting the data cable while the disc was spinning. Maybe the KS58 helped too.
Of course I could be jinxing myself. It’s only been running for 24 hours.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Jinxed. The WD60PURZ worked for another 6 weeks, then went into the loop: restarting and green screen. I tried retaping the connections, but to no avail. Here is mfsinfo:


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

My next step is ddrescue to a larger drive. Remind me jmbach, do I use ubuntu? And can I copy the ddrescue output directly to a large drive?

tommage1, back to our drive discussion, I feel confident (?overconfident) going with a larger drive since the WD100PURZ I put into my other Bolt is still going strong after 16 months. Can you tell me about your experience with Roamios and internet connections? Or point me to your posts?

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> My next step is ddrescue to a larger drive. Remind me jmbach, do I use ubuntu? And can I copy the ddrescue output directly to a large drive?
> 
> tommage1, back to our drive discussion, I feel confident (?overconfident) going with a larger drive since the WD100PURZ I put into my other Bolt is still going strong after 16 months. Can you tell me about your experience with Roamios and internet connections? Or point me to your posts?
> 
> Thanks to both of you!


Your project is kinda iffy, lot of things going on, rescues etc. Even if works after a rescue there may still be errors. The thing to do, maybe you did it, is run a check on the ORIGINAL drive, see if any bad/reallocated sectors. Before doing any copies/rescues, see what your starting point is. If a lot of errors just start fresh.

I personally am 0/4 on the really large drive updates. All 4 ended up going into the internet connected loops. Did a lot of testing, was never able to figure out definitively what is happening. So I personally will not be doing any more really large drive upgrades. I will say this, the problems start when the drives are getting fairly full, though not sure of any exact %. MIght be around 8TB, might not. All 4 worked for awhile, but all ended up in loop eventually.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

re: checking for reallocated sectors - do I do that by connecting the drive to my PC and running ChkDSK?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> re: checking for reallocated sectors - do I do that by connecting the drive to my PC and running ChkDSK?


I use Crystal disk info and/or HDDscan. Free downloads. Yes, connect to PC, BUT make sure you do NOT initialize/format it. Windows PC will not see the partitions since Tivo/Linux. If you let Windows format it you will lose everything. You can run the tests without initializing/formatting for Windows.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just FYI, here is what a Crystal Disk Info output looks like. This one is for the stock 500GB Edge drive, which is SMR, about 13K hours. As you can see, all "blue", no moved, unmovable or pending sectors.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks - I'll send a screenshot


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> Thanks - I'll send a screenshot


Don't have to run any scans or anything, the output SMART info is just read off the drive, get right away.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Not bad, right?












I think I will buy the WD102PURZ and do the ddrescue. It's surely a risk.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

jmbach, do I run ddrescue through ubuntu? And can I copy the ddrescue output directly to the WD102PURZ?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> Not bad, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The drive itself looks good. Other than some CRC errors but that happens when Tivos go into reboot loops sometimes. So the DRIVE is good. Which means your Tivo software is corrupted. What to do, I would use MFST, the mfsck command to try to fix the loop. If it does, I'd transfer what you REALLY want to keep to your other Tivo, either direct or using Tivo online, depending on your OS. Then blank the 6TB and start fresh, the drive itself is fine. If you try copying again, even with rescue, if there are Tivo errors they will just copy also. So you may end up in another boot loop eventually. If anyone else disagrees feel free to post.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> jmbach, do I run ddrescue through ubuntu? And can I copy the ddrescue output directly to the WD102PURZ?


ddrescue is a Linux program so yes you would run it through Ubuntu. 
You can do a drive to drive copy or a drive to file copy. Recommend reading a few primers on using it if you are wanting to truly rescue data. 
As long as the target drive is at least as big as the source drive, it will be fine.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Assuming the disc is not failing, will ddrescue fix corrupted tivo software?
Is there a command in MFStools to do that?
I have already tried mfsck -m 1. And KS58.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> Assuming the disc is not failing, will ddrescue fix corrupted tivo software?
> Is there a command in MFStools to do that?
> I have already tried mfsck -m 1. And KS58.


No it does not. It may rescue some blocks that are flaky which is causing problems but it does not repair or fix corrupted TiVo software. A KS 58 may and if the TiVo downloads an update it may. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried KS58 two more times, but still in the boot loop (including green screen). Also tried other KSs (51,52,56,57).

I wish there was a way to force the tivo to download a software update during or before this loop. I assume the software is on the hard drive, and not on the mboard?

ddrescue directly to a new WD102PURZ is next


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> I tried KS58 two more times, but still in the boot loop (including green screen). Also tried other KSs (51,52,56,57).
> 
> I wish there was a way to force the tivo to download a software update during or before this loop. I assume the software is on the hard drive, and not on the mboard?
> 
> ddrescue directly to a new WD102PURZ is next


It's complicated. The OS is on the internal flash drive on the Bolt with the MFS file system on the drive. It is likely corruption in the MFS file system that is causing the boot loop. You could try marking the drive good with mfsck and see if it will boot up. If it does, transfer all the programs you can off the drive. Then copy to a new drive with ddrescue. 



Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Can anyone see what I’m doing wrong in ddrescue?








(I can provide more details, but hoping it's obvious)
Thanks


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> Can anyone see what I’m doing wrong in ddrescue?
> View attachment 72252
> 
> (I can provide more details, but hoping it's obvious)
> Thanks


 Here is some info.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks, jmbach. That showed me my output file needed to be sdc1 instead of sdc. Why is that?


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

It stopped: "Write error. No space left on device."
So I retried using the entire drive (and the force command)

jmbach, once complete, can I connect the new drive to the tivo?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> It stopped: "Write error. No space left on device."
> So I retried using the entire drive (and the force command)
> 
> jmbach, once complete, can I connect the new drive to the tivo?
> ...


It should be an exact copy so yes you can install the drive. I would make note of how many blocks that were not recoverable. 

If it still loops, then run a KS 58 on it. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Ddrescue: 12+ hours, 6TB copied. 0 read errors and 0 bad sectors.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

The new drive booted (w KS58), but went to guided setup. Does that mean the motherboard recognizes it as a new drive, and has it lost the pairing with the previous drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> The new drive booted (w KS58), but went to guided setup. Does that mean the motherboard recognizes it as a new drive, and has it lost the pairing with the previous drive?


I am afraid that is highly likely. 
Not sure what happened unless the corrupt areas were in more critical areas. Corrupting the TiVo MFS can happen with more than just failing drives. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

So set it up as a new drive? And do I need an image for that? Or will the Bolt automatically set it up?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

gsutkin said:


> So set it up as a new drive? And do I need an image for that? Or will the Bolt automatically set it up?


It already set you up. You just have to go through the guided setup.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Do I need to format the drive before I go through guided setup?
It's a 10TB drive, and prior to setup I transferred 6TB through ddrescue. Do I need to remove that?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

gsutkin said:


> Thanks. Do I need to format the drive before I go through guided setup?
> It's a 10TB drive, and prior to setup I transferred 6TB through ddrescue. Do I need to remove that?


The assumption is that your drive is wiped (by the Bolt). The Bolt will automatically format the drive up to 3TB with TE3/Ver20 software. If you are running TE4/21, it may format the whole 10TB. But, you can also use MFSR to expand the drive. MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

After guided setup, the recording capacity is 187 HD hours. Previous recording capacity for 6TB was 960 HD hours. I am using TE3. 

Should I trust that guided setup formatted the drive, and expand it with the mfsadd command, or is there still some data there?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

gsutkin said:


> After guided setup, the recording capacity is 187 HD hours. Previous recording capacity for 6TB was 960 HD hours. I am using TE3.
> 
> Should I trust that guided setup formatted the drive, and expand it with the mfsadd command, or is there still some data there?


I would have to defer to the pro on this who said:


jmbach said:


> I am afraid that is highly likely.
> Not sure what happened unless the corrupt areas were in more critical areas. Corrupting the TiVo MFS can happen with more than just failing drives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Once the TiVo formats it, the data is gone.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> After guided setup, the recording capacity is 187 HD hours. Previous recording capacity for 6TB was 960 HD hours. I am using TE3.
> 
> Should I trust that guided setup formatted the drive, and expand it with the mfsadd command, or is there still some data there?


It reformatted your drive and all recordings are now gone. So you would need a special version of MFSR that caps the expansion to 8 TB. You will need to ask ggieseke for it. Do not do anything else to your drive until you run MFSR on it. Once you have, boot it up in your TiVo and set it up. After you set it up, use MFSTools and run mfsadd followed by mfsaddfix to completely expand it. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Everything going well: I have the new drive expanded to 8GB/1282 HD hours. Next step is to expand with mfsadd and mfsaddfix. Next question:

Should I be concerned with the drive Amazon sent me?

I ordered a WD102PURZ and they sent me a WD101PURP:
Shop | WD Purple Pro WD101PURP - hard drive - 10 TB - SATA 6Gb/s (insight.com) 
Shop | WD Purple WD102PURZ - hard drive - 10 TB - SATA 6Gb/s (insight.com) 

Both are 7200 rpm. The main difference is Power Consumption:
WD101PURP: 9 Watt (read/write) | 8 Watt (idle) | 0.5 Watt (standby) | 0.5 Watt (sleep)
WD102PURZ: 6 Watt (read) | 9 Watt (write) | 8 Watt (idle) | 0.5 Watt (standby) | 0.5 Watt (sleep)


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gsutkin said:


> Everything going well: I have the new drive expanded to 8GB/1282 HD hours. Next step is to expand with mfsadd and mfsaddfix. Next question:
> 
> Should I be concerned with the drive Amazon sent me?
> 
> ...


I am assuming you are using an external enclosure to house the drive which is then connected to the Bolt internal SATA connector. If that is the case, then it should be powered by a separate power supply and had no impact on the Bolt's power requirements. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

jmbach said:


> I am assuming you are using an external enclosure to house the drive which is then connected to the Bolt internal SATA connector. If that is the case, then it should be powered by a separate power supply and had no impact on the Bolt's power requirements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


That's correct. After expansion, I am now at 10TB/1606 hours.
I will write soon on my thoughts of expanding that much. I want to add to the interesting discussions so far.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

*Internal Temperature too high, box shut down*

Shortly after I placed the WD101PURP in the Sabrent enclosure, it shut down due to temp.
I tried leaving one panel off the enclosure, but the same thing happened.
There is an active fan in the enclosure, but it feels pretty weak

Questions:
Does it matter which side of the drive is facing the air?
Should I exchange it for a different drive that won't heat up so much?


----------

